# Dog Knocks Water Dish Over



## Ameskie (May 15, 2007)

My dog is about...I'd say 1 1/2 yrs old. He's great, but he has a problem. He likes to knock his water bowl/dish over. Before, to get rid of the problem we just tied one of those squirrel-feeder like contraptions to the fence with metal wire so he couldn't knock it down. Unfortunately....he figured out how to knock it down after about a year of using it. Now I figure I should teach him not to do stuff like that instead. Whenever I give him water now, I hold the bowl in front of him, drinks his fill, then tries to knock the bowl over while it's in my hand...any help with this problem? ty


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Perhaps it's a "stage" he's going through. Is this for outside? You could try Lixit, hopefully he won't try to knock the faucet off. http://www.petco.com/product/6141/Lixit-Dog-Waterer.aspx


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes, a Lixit would work very well and he'd always have fresh water available outside. Now inside, you can't use one so you'll have to correct him if he tries to knock his water dish over (or out of your hands) there.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

When I was a kid we had a dog who did the same thing. Mom put a piece of cement in the botom of his bowl. Fixed the problem. You would just have to wash it often!


----------



## Ameskie (May 15, 2007)

Patt said:


> Perhaps it's a "stage" he's going through. Is this for outside? You could try Lixit, hopefully he won't try to knock the faucet off. http://www.petco.com/product/6141/Lixit-Dog-Waterer.aspx


hmm, that looks very interesting. I am now tempted to buy it. The only problem I can foresee is if he decides to start gnawing on the hose...


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

(1) 24"x24" square of 1/2" or 3/4" plywood
(1) tube Liquid Nails

Glue bowl in the center of plywood.


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

My eskie knocks water bowls over. I think he likes to lay in the cool wet spot he makes. We tried a no-spill water bowl, and he tips that over too - he can be quite determined. Now we leave a little water in the tub and he'll go splash around in that and cool off, and that makes him happy. I think he's starting to outgrow the water bowl tipping.


----------



## JDub (Apr 8, 2008)

My pup did it too...so I switched to a bowl with an angled bottom and not a rounded one. Solved the problem. Now she just paws the water out of it....but she's a water dog, so she's probably just practicing her swimming.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

A Lixit is OK but what are you going to do indoors - or when you have to turn the faucets off for the winter? Plus, you really aren't teaching him anything. 

This isn't a stage - this is actually anti-social, assertive behavior. Especially when the result is that *you *have to clean up the mess and then *you* have to refill the water bowl - all on* his* terms. 

The idea is to discourage the bad behavior, re-assert your leader position, and at the same time, substitute a good behavior by training him to drink properly. 

Get a spill-proof water bowl like a "Buddy-bowl" or a "Chum-bowl", and don't use anything else for his water, even when travelling. If he does get it upside-down (not so easy to do) almost no water will come out. Result: almost no water on the floor and no reward for his bad behavior.

If you actually catch him in the act of trying to tip the bowl over, distract him with a shaker can or other noisemaker and say "NO SPILL!" or whatever you want. With one of the bowls mentioned, you will usually hear him trying to tip the bowl over even if you are a few rooms away. 

When he does drink out of his bowl properly, praise him exuberantly. Add a SMALL treat to the reward until he seems to be doing it right most of the time - then just keep the praise alone.


----------



## Ameskie (May 15, 2007)

Poly said:


> A Lixit is OK but what are you going to do indoors - or when you have to turn the faucets off for the winter? Plus, you really aren't teaching him anything.
> 
> This isn't a stage - this is actually anti-social, assertive behavior. Especially when the result is that *you *have to clean up the mess and then *you* have to refill the water bowl - all on* his* terms.
> 
> ...


I would try to catch him in the act...but it's extremely hard. He's too smart, lol. When I give it to him, he drinks his fill. Then he sits and stares at me, and if I go inside, or out of sight he decides to tip the bowl over. I've never seen him do it but once, when I just happened to come outside when he was in the act.

On a side note, lixit will work year round because he prefers being outside rather than indoors, and where I live winters aren't harsh whatsoever, it just gets mildly chilly (think 60F). I'd rather just correct his behavior though. I also don't have to clean up because it's outside, it dries up in minutes.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Try a concrete water bowl/bucket or a bucket attached to a fence post. For some even a bowl that is wider at the bottom will work if they are not determined to dump/play with it.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

You need more than one bowl. A metal bucket with a house brick in it. Or a very heavy ceramic bowl.


----------



## secondchance (Sep 9, 2008)

Have you tried redirecting his attention to something else? Give him a toy he can destroy or throw the ball for him after he drinks. Sounds like he is looking for some fun and tipping the dish forces you to interact with him so dog is happy. Maybe when he drinks you can just completely ignore him, keep your back to him while he tips his dish (yes you can grit your teeth and swear in your head!) then wait till he comes over to you and then initiate play. That way the dish tipping isn't being reinforced with your attention and you can provide him with some other entertainment.


----------

